# alcohol



## Gin (Jan 28, 2022)

i'm drinking, what is the lifestyle lounge's favorite liquor type (on its own or mixed)

(buzzkills who don't drink need not apply  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 28, 2022)

what are you drinking?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 28, 2022)

MO said:


> what are you drinking?


rum and diet pepsi  

it's good rum tho


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 28, 2022)

I rarely drink anymore but when i did it was mostly vodka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2022)

Voodka is the only thing i can stomach

Ive turned over entire bottles of that stuff without throwing up

At least thats wut i was told, i dont actually remember any of it


----------



## trance (Jan 28, 2022)

rumgang strong  

tbh tho, rum will always be my favorite liquor but its been a few months since i've actually had any

recently, i've been drinking riesling wine; schmitt's sohne to be exact, its just so tasty 

i even picked some up tonight, so cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 28, 2022)

Whiskey. Right now I'm having Suntory Hibiki and some ice.

Also, as I'm sippin on this world class hooch, Imma offer that bourbon listed in the poll is actually a type of whiskey (or whisky depending on where it's being made).

And now I'm going to have one for you, cuz damn so good - cheers m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jan 29, 2022)

do the people who vote vodka just enjoy getting drunk or mix it? it's essentially the liquor closest to pure unflavored alcohol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2022)

don't you remember the D.A.R.E. program? No drugs and alcohol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 29, 2022)

Gin said:


> (buzzkills who don't drink need not apply  )


Alcohol is one of the worst things that was ever invented by mankind. I have seen too many families getting destroyed by it.
I would be happier if it vanished from the face of Earth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

Garcher said:


> do the people who vote vodka just enjoy getting drunk or mix it? it's essentially the liquor closest to pure unflavored alcohol



Yessir, I like vodka because I'm only drinking to get buzzed. I never developed a taste for alcohol so I'm not the enjoying his beer guy. Buzz takes too long with beer and it's like shit or get off the pot lads.

But I'm a social drinker. I don't drink on my own, drink when I'm working, drink to unwind, whatever the regular drinkers do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 29, 2022)

Was drinking whiskey cokes last night with some friends. Never drinking again though. Heads been pounding all morning.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 29, 2022)

Bourbon is whiskey so it's hogging a spot that should be for absinthe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 29, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Bourbon is whiskey


And mezcal is tequila with an added smokey flavor.  Not a fan of mezcal but I love tequila.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 29, 2022)

Tequila is that one spirit that I could never get into


----------



## Karasu (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm actually down for trying tequila again. I didn't like my first, but I don't even know what kind it was. And rum sounds good too. Last rum I had was in a mojito. I read a blind taste test of about 15 rums, and decided to try Brugal Extra Dry as it came in second place and it's like 11 bucks a bottle. It's really, really good. FYI Bacardi placed dead last, but is the best selling rum in the US (...and that may make sense, lol). I'm probably trying Brugal's 1888 next or hit some Havana Club. Gotta love rum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't drink in pretty much any respect. I have had multiples of all types of liquor or beer and it all tastes like shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 29, 2022)

don't drink

was a fan of smirnoff ice when i was younger ...the red one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 29, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> I don't drink in pretty much any respect. I have had multiples of all types of liquor or beer and it all tastes like shit.



 Are you talking just straight alcohol or mixed drinks. I only ask because lots of mixed drinks, when made properly, do not taste like alcohol.


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 29, 2022)

Wine
Red, prefer sangria.

But rum if given the choice from the poll, but it have to be in a mixed drink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 29, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Are you talking just straight alcohol or mixed drinks. I only ask because lots of mixed drinks, when made properly, do not taste like alcohol.


Everyone always said this to me and I have only had one drink out of hundreds that doesn't taste like pure alcohol and that is because it is basically a slushie.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 29, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> Everyone always said this to me and I have only had one drink out of hundreds that doesn't taste like pure alcohol and that is because it is basically a slushie.


Ah well that's shitty. Perhaps you're like a supertaster or something (which is an actual thing, not an ass-pull). Nevertheless you can ask your bartender to throttle back on the booze when you order a drink - that may help.  And if all else fails, stick with that slushie if you want to push one back. Don't know about you, but some days I need one. I recommend the Numb Bar in Vegas - they make world class slushies!! Good stuff.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 30, 2022)

I thought you'd be more of a Geen and tonic man

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2022)

I had some vodka this weekend (too much). But I enjoy tequilas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 31, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I thought you'd be more of a Geen and tonic man


i enjoy some geen cocktails but nah, rum and tequila are my bois

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm surprised nboody pointed ou that @Gin didn't vote for gin
j/k

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2022)

I think I drank bourbon only once. Looks like a lot of other people barely drink it too.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 31, 2022)

don't drink but i'd love to chat with you all while you're drunk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 1, 2022)

Rum. Having some right now actually.
Other choice would be whisky.


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 2, 2022)

Didn’t drink for years until now...started vodka, tequila, whiskey, rum.

Someone said red wine sangria which is nice..


For someone with a light tolerance tho I just enjoy busting out a cold one with the friends. Nothing can ever go wrong with a few packs of Tsing Tao, Budweisers, or Blue Ice. Anything that gets me litty and doesn’t taste like absolute shite is good enough for me


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2022)

I've actually really grown to like sake.

It's certainly not the type of drink to down in shots (believe me, that's fucking torture), but it's quite nice on the casual sip.

Also might be a bit deceptive in how much is too much. lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2022)

Why are bourbon and whiskey, and mezcal and tequila separate choices?  Anyway my choice is Bourbon.



Amol said:


> Alcohol is one of the worst things that was ever invented by mankind. I have seen too many families getting destroyed by it.
> I would be happier if it vanished from the face of Earth.


This guy always takes the nuclear option, regardless of the fact people enjoy alcohol.


----------



## Gin (Feb 2, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Why are bourbon and whiskey, and mezcal and tequila separate choices?  Anyway my choice is Bourbon.
> 
> 
> This guy always takes the nuclear option, regardless of the fact people enjoy alcohol.


idk about whiskey and bourbon (not a big drinker of either), but tequila and mezcal are worlds apart

i bought a $75 bottle of mezcal thinking it was basically tequila, took one sip and haven't touched it since

bleh


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 3, 2022)

I like how half the posters in here don't drink  



Karasu said:


> Whiskey. Right now I'm having Suntory Hibiki and some ice.
> 
> Also, as I'm sippin on this world class hooch, Imma offer that bourbon listed in the poll is actually a type of whiskey (or whisky depending on where it's being made).
> 
> And now I'm going to have one for you, cuz damn so good - cheers m8.





Canute87 said:


> don't drink
> 
> was a fan of smirnoff ice when i was younger ...the red one.


  Smirnoff ice  I remember those, drink of high schoolers back in the day

I just bought some non-alcoholic adaptogen "spirits" cuz I want to have a mocktail while pregnant but I don't want something sugary. I'll report back when I get it


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Feb 3, 2022)

Where is Rakija?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Ah well that's shitty. Perhaps you're like a supertaster or something (which is an actual thing, not an ass-pull). Nevertheless you can ask your bartender to throttle back on the booze when you order a drink - that may help.  And if all else fails, stick with that slushie if you want to push one back. Don't know about you, but some days I need one. I recommend the Numb Bar in Vegas - they make world class slushies!! Good stuff.


Yeah I've always just assumed I have some weird sensitivity to it. I have a high tolerance for it despite drinking it almost never as well so it's not even like only drinking a little bit of bad taste it's a fair amount and the whole thing turns me off of it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> I like how half the posters in here don't drink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone on the internet is a drunk who only drinks mike's hard lemonade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 3, 2022)

Subarashii said:


>



Exactly!!  After becoming more interested in whiskey in general, and my third or forth viewing of Lost in Translation, I had to get some. It's expen$ive tho.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 5, 2022)

Just got back from drinking a load of sake this afternoon. Feeling it a little bit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2022)

Bourbon's where it's at. Then mezcal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Just got back from drinking a load of sake this afternoon. Feeling it a little bit.


I like sake.

I rarely drink.

Only if I'm on vacation or a special event and there is a bar.
Think my favs are german beers and Vodka. Love that burn in vodka, feel like I'm breathing fire good.

I think I don't like giving up control in that way so I don't drink or do drugs in my free time.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 5, 2022)

99.99%


----------



## wibisana (Feb 6, 2022)

Amol said:


> Alcohol is one of the worst things that was ever invented by mankind. I have seen too many families getting destroyed by it.
> I would be happier if it vanished from the face of Earth.


i used to think that, because here in our culture drinker is already bad person and the alcohol only bring the worst out of them...
if good person drink, they wont do shit like that

Also saying alcohol is worst thing of human invention is just plain wrong.
back in middle age, alcohol help human especially western people to get sanitized drink. when the river is polluted AF, being able to make drinkable water by fermentation (alcohol) is ingenius idea. help us to survive. less diahrea etc


----------



## wibisana (Feb 6, 2022)

that said i never drink lol. despite i am not consider myself as Muslim, old habit not drinking lives on, also my wife would beat the shit out of me, if i drink. lel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2022)

I drank too much last night


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2022)

Feels like ages since my last trip at the local liquor distributor

But whenever I do drink it's usually Disaronno, Bailey's _(ever since my actual favorite creme liquor was discontinued)_, and wines

I like when it already comes with a good/sweet taste, don't like wasting time making cocktails and such


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 6, 2022)

Stuck with beer last night thankfully. Dos equis and yuengling. Saved me some money and a massive hang over. Still have been dragging all day though.

I limit alcohol too once a week at most. And usually it’s more like once a month or longer. But my friend is recently single and wants me to go out with him to wingman.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 10, 2022)

Tequila is my favorite because I actually like the taste.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Tequila is my favorite because I actually like the taste.


Any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 10, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Any recommendations?


Definitely Espolon. Affordable and delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Definitely Espolon. Affordable and delicious!


Thanks. I'm gonna test drive this tomorrow or Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

